# Fenders for Big Dummy



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

Planet Bike - Hardcore or Cascadia? SKS instead?

Thanks!

Marc


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm using Cascadias, no complaints


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

I have the hardcore and my only beef is they rattle a bit up front.. I think the cascadia's have 4 stabilizer bars, which may address that and hold them firmer. Both will require some monkeying with to make fit on the dummy.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm using the 29er Cascadias on mine. No complaints in over a year of every day use.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

The yellow Cascadias. They installed rather easily. The only modification I did was chopping out more room for the chain.


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Great feedback, thanks much!


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

As far as I am aware, the Cascadia and the Hardcore are basically the same actual fender. The difference is that the Cascadia offers substantially longer flaps, and has slightly beefier hardware (inclyding double stays on front and back, if I remember correctly). They'll both fit basically exactly the same bikes, but the Cascadia has better coverage (at a slight price premium).


----------



## fenderbender (Feb 28, 2008)

I fitted a set of 60 mm wide x-tra long Gilles Berthoud fenders to my winterbike after my SKS failed in freezing temperatures. These are my third set and they are a bit fiddly to fit and may get a slight dent, that can be pushed out, when hit hard. But they stay put and are more durable than any of the other fenders on the market, looks great too.


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

29er Cascadias here as well. Very happy.



Mojoe said:


> I'm using the 29er Cascadias on mine. No complaints in over a year of every day use.


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

*fender size*

I'm curious about why some folks are using 29er fenders vs. ones made for 26 inch ATB?


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

Mine were extras I had laying around.



NHpug said:


> I'm curious about why some folks are using 29er fenders vs. ones made for 26 inch ATB?


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

*fender size*

I'm curious about why some folks are using 29er fenders vs. ones made for 26 inch ATB?


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

NHpug said:


> I'm curious about why some folks are using 29er fenders vs. ones made for 26 inch ATB?


I bought mine for my 29er and wasn't using them at the time.


----------



## fenderbender (Feb 28, 2008)

NHpug said:


> I'm curious about why some folks are using 29er fenders vs. ones made for 26 inch ATB?


 It's great way to go if you wan't a stain proof ride as the 29"/622/700c fenders are longer than 26" versions. If you run fat Big Apple/ Fat Frank tires there's not much difference in wheel size so you can usualy get a nice fit. Gilles Berthoud also make a 60mm wide x-tra long version that fits tires up to 700C x 2,35 inches. 
If you dont like the polished finish you can use some Scottbrite to dull it or powder coat it in a matching colour!
Of the plastic once I think SKS is made frome a more shock resistant laminated kind of plastic. They are not long enough to protect the toes from spray so a leather flap is a great adition.


----------

